# Bream sammiches



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Took the boys up in Weaver today to try our luck. Didn't have much time to fish bc I had to run the nephews back to the boat launch, but caught 6 Bream bigger than your hand that went in the live well. Caught another 7 largemouth that ranged from 8-12". The boys had a blast and we even swam a bit.. Nice relaxing day on the water  

Time for some sammiches! 

Note: first fish landed was a 14" rat red on a wiggler! Lol

Threw topwater for half an hour at sunset with multiple blow ups, but no hook sets.. We'll get em next time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you did pretty good this time!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's my proof you bunch of heathens! Haha









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! But you really didn't need to prove it . They just take your word for it around here.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

That stripped bass caught down along YR? If you're talking Weaver down by YR top water come the first full moon of Oct when we get our first real cold snap stripped bass fishing should be good!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

My Grandpappy used to say can't beat a good fish sammich!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

tips n tails said:


> That stripped bass caught down along YR? If you're talking Weaver down by YR top water come the first full moon of Oct when we get our first real cold snap stripped bass fishing should be good!


When the cold weather gets here, I'll be ready! Can't wait for some striper action.. Going for a 30 lber this year! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of those look like shellcrackers. Sweet meat!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going Saturday morning and redfish out of the mouths of the rivers, but my radar showed rain so I stayed home and helped the roofer. Went about 3 to the Stinky Hole and snatched some mullet instead. Thanks for the report. I live in Crestview too. Woulkd like to meet you some day.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

How do you clean bream for sandwiches? Usually just throw them back because I don't like messing with cooking and eating them whole.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I eat crappie sandwiches and biscuits ( my favorite) With shellcrackers that thick you could fillet like a crappie


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I fillet ALL of my bream. Snot a problem.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> How do you clean bream for sandwiches? Usually just throw them back because I don't like messing with cooking and eating them whole.


I do either or.. Fillet if they are big enough or clean and fry.. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice Tim, great way to change it up and go after something different! I'm sure that made for an awesome dinner. You'll get those topwater fish next time :yes:


----------

